# Most users ever online



## MrDan (Feb 12, 2014)

Most user sever online was this afternoon.. 2144, that beats the previous record by a few hundred if I recall correctly, am I missing something?

& has the Thanks received/given been removed from each post?


----------



## krela (Feb 12, 2014)

Nothing gets past you does it?

Thanks stats have been removed from by people's names on their posts yes, but not from peoples profiles if you really need to see them.

Thread tags have also been removed.


----------



## MrDan (Feb 12, 2014)

krela said:


> Nothing gets past you does it?
> 
> Thanks stats have been removed from by people's names on their posts yes, but not from peoples profiles if you really need to see them.
> 
> Thread tags have also been removed.



Oo, why have the thread tags been removed? I thought they were pretty helpful?


----------



## krela (Feb 12, 2014)

In theory yes, in practice not so much.


----------



## krela (Feb 12, 2014)

These things may re-appear, but with the site having so many visitors at the moment I wanted to streamline database connections as it was slowing down. I'm currently working on improving the database server so it won't be an issue in the future.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 27, 2014)

This was beaten lastnight with 2,933 online at 21:30! Getting more and more popular!


----------



## krela (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm just happy to see my database changes last week made all the difference. The server hasn't even blinked at all the traffic (45,000 visitors) in the past 48 hours.


----------



## lynne491961 (Oct 22, 2014)

*how do show places ive been*



MrDan said:


> Most user sever online was this afternoon.. 2144, that beats the previous record by a few hundred if I recall correctly, am I missing something?
> 
> & has the Thanks received/given been removed from each post?



hi all yes ive only been here a year but I have some great pics of where I have been could someone tell me how to upload on to here 


with greatfull thanks 
lynne


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Lynne, 

theres a guide to posting reports here:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286#.VEeGdfnF88o

and photos here:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009#.VEeGjPnF88o


----------

